
The Latest Kentucky Riot Is Part of a Long, Destructive Sports Tradition - ryan_j_naughton
http://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/the-latest-kentucky-riot-is-part-of-a-long-destructive-sports-tradition/
======
ascendantlogic
As a longtime sports fan I have never once felt any desire to set fire to
anything or generally cause property damage when my teams lose. I know people
who point to this sort of behavior and act as though it's endemic. When you
take large groups of people and add alcohol, a small subset of them will want
to destroy things. It's human nature. Sports usually has large groups of
people and usually has alcohol nearby. For these people it's a very convenient
catalyst but I don't believe it is the root cause.

